# The new Samplemodeling baby ! Mr. Sax.T.



## Hans Scheffler (Oct 20, 2008)

Incredible!
You totally nailed it.
Playing a windinstrument from a keyboard doesnt get better than this!
Big respect to Stefano for his incredible chops and tasteful phrasing
He burns thru the changes like a real cat!

mille grazie
Hans
=o o=< o/~ o-[][]-o


----------



## Ned Bouhalassa (Oct 20, 2008)

Very, very cool! 8) o-[][]-o


----------



## germancomponist (Oct 20, 2008)

WOW & BRAVO! o-[][]-o 

This is incredible, what a great sound!






Gunther


----------



## artsoundz (Oct 20, 2008)

not bad.... the tone is nice but I don't hear any of the common sax arts like slurs for one. But considering who is doing this, no doubt all will be included. 

amazing progress.


edit- oh yeah- and a new sax smiley!


----------



## Hannesdm (Oct 20, 2008)

Congratulations Peter, Giorgio and Stefano!

I just LOVE the trumpet, and I'm sure I will love this new baby of yours! :!:

edit: And what a great piece that last one!! Just love it! 8)


----------



## Pedro Camacho (Oct 20, 2008)

Oh my!!......... . . .. . ... . .. .


----------



## Hardy Heern (Oct 20, 2008)

I wondered what you would do next!

I'm no sax expert but this seems to be the 'Mclaren' of the sax world! 

I look forward to hearing more demos.

regards

Frank


----------



## germancomponist (Oct 20, 2008)

o=<


----------



## ChrisAxia (Oct 21, 2008)

Wow! This is extremely impressive!! Well done guys!

Chris


----------



## Blackster (Oct 21, 2008)

This is so awesome ... o-[][]-o ... you guys did a wonderful job ... once again. Congratulations on that !!


----------



## dannthr (Oct 21, 2008)

FUUUUUUUUUUUDDDDDGGGGGGEEEEE

Only I didn't say "fudge" I said the word, the big one, the queen mother of all dirty words, the EFF DASH DASH DASH word!


----------



## Hal (Oct 21, 2008)

What a demo
i love the piece

wev got a kenny-G in a plugin !


----------



## Ed (Oct 21, 2008)

They should do ethnic winds, OMG


----------



## Jackull (Oct 21, 2008)

something to look forward to buy over the holiday season. hopefully economy improves, well at least get a good gig. anyway, congratulations with this sax release. now, is there a discounted price options if you get the trumpet & sax together? thanks.

-jackULL


----------



## Daryl (Oct 21, 2008)

Sounds good. I look forward to hearing all the other saxes as well.

D


----------



## nikolas (Oct 21, 2008)

I will confess that I don't like the sax, I simply don't!

HOWEVER this sounds incredible! Well done Samplemodelling! Well done!

And I love seeing Stefano so passionate about playing music!


----------



## tripit (Oct 21, 2008)

Pretty amazing all things considered. The only thing that really tugged at my ears was whenever he used the bender - it clearly sounds like a synth then. But, keep your finger off the pitch wheel and it sounds pretty damn good. Great job.


----------



## Justus (Oct 21, 2008)

It sounds really good but it's almost to clean in the upper registers. Should be a bit dirtier. :?


----------



## artsoundz (Oct 21, 2008)

tripit @ Tue Oct 21 said:


> Pretty amazing all things considered. The only thing that really tugged at my ears was whenever he used the bender - it clearly sounds like a synth then. But, keep your finger off the pitch wheel and it sounds pretty damn good. Great job.



you are confusing the pitch wheel w/vibrato. There wasn't a single instance of bending-his use of the wheel was strictly vibrato.

Of course, bending notes,slurs etc- are pretty crucial for sax. This instrument needs the same control that the Trumpet provides. None of that is shown in this video-FYI

hope that happens-probably will.


----------



## Hans Scheffler (Oct 21, 2008)

true-with those edirol keyboards its hard to tell visually since modwheel and pitchbender are the same physical lever.
but it clearly shows in the editor.
i didnt find it to be over the top though.
What i found remarkable was the fact that zero keyswitches were used.
If the SAX has similiar ones like The Trumpet it should help a lot to get even more realistic pitch bends, slurs, falls and whatever.
~o) 

Hans


----------



## artsoundz (Oct 22, 2008)

you are correct,sir!


----------



## JBacal (Oct 22, 2008)

Nice work!

Best,
Jay


----------



## Rob Elliott (Oct 22, 2008)

Sounds great - and not to hurt the feelings of sax players on our board - but 'why sax'?


I just don't get that many opptys to use this in film work - maybe a 'catch me if you can' type of genre of film.

I am with Christian - I'd love to see an AMAZING solo french horn or strings (solo or section) using this technology - now that is something my money would be spent on yesterday.


Rob


----------



## Ashermusic (Oct 22, 2008)

Rob Elliott @ Wed Oct 22 said:


> Sounds great - and not to hurt the feelings of sax players on our board - but 'why sax'?
> 
> 
> I just don't get that many opptys to use this in film work - maybe a 'catch me if you can' type of genre of film.
> ...



Any film noir or sexy scene screams for sax. But of course, they don't allow those in Utah, do they? :twisted: 

Just kidding


----------



## PolarBear (Oct 22, 2008)

Rob Elliott @ Wed Oct 22 said:


> Sounds great - and not to hurt the feelings of sax players on our board - but 'why sax'?
> 
> I just don't get that many opptys to use this in film work - maybe a 'catch me if you can' type of genre of film.


I'd rather ask 'why film' as I think more work is done here with TV work than really film work... and music production or sound design. And I really like what I hear, and I'm looking forward to french horn and solo strings!

Oh, and, I wanted to quote KI on that one too: Impressive! :D


----------



## Rob Elliott (Oct 24, 2008)

Ashermusic @ Wed Oct 22 said:


> Rob Elliott @ Wed Oct 22 said:
> 
> 
> > Sounds great - and not to hurt the feelings of sax players on our board - but 'why sax'?
> ...





Nice one :D 


For sure it wil handle those types of scenes but as few as those happen for me (or a CD solo) - I just hire a really good sax player. I actually like the idea of a sax that could be used in my orchestral woodwind section - I am just not sure the 'sound' of this sax would blend.

Having said that - this instrument is certainly an achievement as sampling a sax just hasn't been this close to date.

These guys tackle the 'everyday' instruments (Strings, horns - solo and section) and I'll be first in line.


Rob


----------



## artsoundz (Oct 24, 2008)

right-there's a temptation to solo on these instruments,bbb included and I can't imagine that happening very successfully with sax.


----------



## Stefano Lucato (Oct 24, 2008)

-
Dear friends,

Thanks so very much for your generous appreciation and constructive criticism.  

Stefano, Giorgio & Peter

-


----------



## artsoundz (Oct 24, 2008)

Glad to help and looking forward to hearing this when it's finished. It sounds like a good fit with BBB and CH horns.


----------



## NYC Composer (Oct 25, 2008)

Price. My understanding, anecdotally at least, is that BBB's interface has been tamed somewhat, which is great....but the price hasn't been. I welcome all additions to the sampling/modeling of horns that have a more reasonable price tag. Throw me a bone, ( trombone, that is) with the quality of 'The Trumpet' and Mr Sexy sax...I'd be happy, and it would add some needed realism to my work at a lower price. I look forward to hearing Chris Hein's work as well. Give me competition!


----------



## JacquesMathias (Oct 29, 2008)

Peter and Giorgio, (sorry, a bit late on this one)

It sounds amazing! Incredible addition to the sample modeling world! 

Stefano, great demo man! 

Best,

Jacques.


----------



## Stefano Lucato (Nov 4, 2008)

-
Thanks Jacques.  

This simple demo aims to show how easy one can play in real time, using just a few controllers, several articulations like: Staccato, Legato, Sforzato, controllable Crescendo & Diminuendo, Vibrato, Grace note, Accidental(bend-in), BendDown, Trills, Harmonics etc.
Differently from conventional, sample-based libraries, no sampled articulations were used for this demo. In fact, we are talking of a real/virtual instrument 

Best,

SL
-


----------

